# To come in handy



## gbdgroup

What " to come in handy" does mean?
Can be translated in Italian: " tornare utile" 

Thanks in advance to answer me 

Giovy


----------



## raisetheflavour

Oppure 'a portata di mano'


----------



## mightier

raisetheflavour said:


> Oppure 'a portata di mano'


A portata di mano means "within hand's reach".
Tornare utile means "to come in handy".


----------



## raisetheflavour

Avere/tenere a portata di mano=tornare utile quando lo vuoi


----------



## Hermocrates

raisetheflavour said:


> Avere/tenere a portata di mano=tornare utile quando lo vuoi



Non sono sicuro, personalmente, che sia così automatico. 

Anche perché "tornare utile" è un'espressione generica che si può usare anche per cose non fisiche o comunque non maneggiabili. "A portata di mano" ha senso solo in contesti più ristretti, per esempio parlando di un piccolo oggetto o di uno strumento. 


Rye


----------



## raisetheflavour

ryenart said:


> Non sono sicuro, personalmente, che sia così automatico.
> 
> Anche perché "tornare utile" è un'espressione generica che si può usare anche per cose non fisiche o comunque non maneggiabili. "A portata di mano" ha senso solo in contesti più ristretti, per esempio parlando di un piccolo oggetto o di uno strumento.
> 
> 
> Rye


 
--- she didn't give us more context


----------



## mightier

In inglese le due frasi hanno significati diversi.
Within hand's/arm's reach = e' nelle vicinanza, ma non necessariamente utile.
To come in handy = qualcosa che puo' servire, che potrebbe essere utile.

Scusate errori di Italiano - e' per favore correggetemi.


----------



## Hermocrates

raisetheflavour said:


> --- she didn't give us more context



Be', proprio perché non conosciamo il contesto esatto credo che dovremmo cercare di usare un'espressione il più generale possibile, che funzioni in qualsiasi contesto. 


Rye


----------



## Hermocrates

mightier said:


> In inglese le due frasi hanno significati diversi.
> Within hand's/arm's reach =  *è* nelle vicinanz*e*, ma non necessariamente utile.
> To come in handy = qualcosa che puo' *può* servire, che potrebbe essere utile.
> 
> Scusate *gli* errori di *i*taliano - e' *e* per favore correggetemi.




You're welcome 


Rye


----------



## mightier

Grazie mille - inexcusable errors. I'll try harder next time.


----------



## cecilian

mightier said:


> In inglese le due frasi hanno significati diversi.
> Within hand's/arm's reach = e'  è nelle vicinanze, ma non necessariamente utile.
> To come in handy = qualcosa che puo' può servire, che potrebbe essere utile.
> 
> Scusate gli errori di italiano - e' e per favore correggetemi.


 
I agree anyway, "to come in handy" means "tornare utile".
Bye


----------



## raisetheflavour

cecilian said:


> I agree anyway, "to come in handy" means "tornare utile".
> Bye


Aspettiamo  la decisione finale di gbdgroup, OK?


----------



## gbdgroup

Grazie a tutti!
Siete fantastici perché lavorate anche di domenica come me, ha ha!

I'll give you more information: "My father teaches Maths at high school, which definitely used to *come in handy* when we had a Maths test."

Thanks for help me to prepare de F.C. Examination. I have to study a lot!
Cheers,
Giovy


----------



## neuromatico

My attempt:

"....tornava utile ogni volta che avevamo un esame di matematica".


----------



## raisetheflavour

Finalmente abbiamo avuto un contesto. Tornava/diventava utile ogni volta che avevamo un esame. 
Hanno proprio ragione i moderatori a chiedere un context or background per evitare fraintesi.


----------



## cecilian

raisetheflavour said:


> Finalmente abbiamo avuto un contesto. Tornava/diventava utile ogni volta che avevamo un esame.
> Hanno proprio ragione i moderatori a chiedere un context or background per evitare fraintesi fraintendimenti.


 
Il "diventare utile" non mi suona bene, ma forse sbaglio io perchè "tornare utile" mi viene semplicemente più spontaneo?


----------



## neuromatico

Amici, cosa ne pensate di "venire utile"?


----------



## kittykate

_Tornare utile_ a me suona decisamente meglio, ma _venire utile_ è usato (non so perché!) con _potere_.

caterina


----------



## neuromatico

Grazie, Caterina, e posso dire che mi piace il tuo 'new look'?


----------



## kittykate

Grazie, neuromatico, e ho anche cambiato canzone...ma qui si vira verso la chat e non vorrei che _qualche mod_ ci cancellasse... 

caterina


----------



## GavinW

Ahem... Tornando alla frase in questione.... suggerisco in alternativa l'espressione "tornare comodo".

(Comunque si', complimenti Kittykate) 
  ;-)


----------



## kittykate

GavinW said:


> Ahem... Tornando alla frase in questione.... suggerisco in alternativa l'espressione "tornare comodo"


 
Aahhhh, la vergogna di non esserci arrivata io! Continuavo a pensare che c'era _un altro_ modo di dirlo, ma non mi veniva... 
Bravissimo, Gavin 

caterina

p.s. grazie


----------



## GavinW

Glad to be of help!
;-)


----------



## neuromatico

Ci siamo. Un lieto fine.


----------



## TimLA

Ok ragazzi, come spesso, sono un po' confuso.
Abbiamo tre frasi:
tornare comodo
venire utile
tornare utile

Secondo me, dalla prospettiva AE, non c'entra la prossimità alla mano.

Come al solito, faccio qualche dei miei esempi, e vediamo:

Hey Galileo! Did you see that funny-shaped piece of glass? That might come in handy some day!

Brutus, I found this knife on the floor. I think it will come in handy, here comes Caesar.

Lorenzo! Call Macchiavelli. He will come in handy today!

Allora, il senso di "come in handy" in ogni frase è lo stesso in inglese.
Quale delle tre frasi in questione devo scegliere?
Grazie! You will come in handy tonight!


----------



## Necsus

TimLA said:


> Ok ragazzi, come spesso mi capita, sono un po' confuso.
> Abbiamo tre frasi:
> tornare comodo
> venire utile
> tornare utile
> 
> Secondo me, dalla prospettiva AE, non c'entra la prossimità alla mano.
> 
> Come al solito, faccio qualcuno dei miei esempi, e vediamo:
> 
> Hey Galileo! Did you see that funny-shaped piece of glass? That might come in handy some day!
> 
> Brutus, I found this knife on the floor. I think it will come in handy, here comes Caesar.
> 
> Lorenzo! Call Macchiavelli. He will come in handy today!
> 
> Allora, il senso di "come in handy" in ogni frase è lo stesso in inglese.
> Quale delle tre frasi in questione devo scegliere?
> Grazie! You will come in handy tonight!


I'd say 'tornare utile', apart from the last one (you are speaking of a person, not of an object), where I'd use a fourth option: 
'fare comodo' (potrebbe farci comodo).


----------



## TimLA

Necsus said:


> I'd say 'tornare utile', apart from the last one (you are speaking of a person, not of an object), where I'd use a fourth option:
> 'fare comodo' (potrebbe farci comodo).


 
Excellent! Thanks.
So it's a bit more complex than I originally thought.


NB: After I posted this, I was thinking about another idiom "to keep something handy" - which means "to keep something near you",
but that is for a different thread!


----------



## Heretolern

OK, question for native speakers or proficiency speakers:
how much formal do you think the expression "to come in handy" is?
Is it formal, neutral or quite colloquial?
Would you use it in a formal letter?
many thanks


----------



## TimLA

Very colloquial.
I wouldn't use it in a formal letter.

X would be very useful if...
There would be great utility in...


----------



## Heretolern

got it, thanks!


----------

